# Beep's story



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not sure I ever told the story of how Beep came to be with me. She was the first of my 4 strays. On a cold February day, in 2004, my daughter Laura and I were rushing out to her dance class, and we heard a meowing under a bush outside the front door. We saw a cute little silver tabby, talking away to us, and we were in a big rush, so off we went. I figured she belonged to a neighbor. We had no cats at this time, since my husband was not a fan of cats. Beep was about to change that 

Got back that night from dance, silver kitty was now at the back sliding glass door, meowing. I went out and gave her some tuna, since we didn't have any cats and all I had was dog food. She gobbled it up, got close to me and my two daughter's but wouldn't let us touch her. My husband gets home and sees her at the back door and says "great, you fed her, she'll never leave now". He walks out on the porch, and the cat who would not approach us started rubbing her head against my husband's leg. He squatted down to pet her and she flung herself against him. He sat on the ground and she crawled in his lap and continued to assault him with head bops and purrs. We made a little bed for her on our front porch with some blankets and a box (we live in FL, it was cold but just FL cold ) and went about cooking dinner. THen she was at the kitchen window, meowing at us as we cooked. She kept going around to the front door, the back door, the side windows, before settling into the box by the front door to sleep. Of course, she was right there in the morning! We let her into the garage and went to get some cat food. My husband said "she can stay in the garage but she is NOT coming in the house". She curled into my daughter's lap and went to sleep. Beep continued to woo and charm my husband, the non cat man, but he still said NO, not keeping her. We took her to the vet to see if they would take her and adopt her out, since they did adoptions there, but claimed she was "too old", they only took kittens  She was only about 8-12 months old. My sister in law said maybe she would take her. We brought her over to her house and the moment she picked her up, Beep clawed to get away from her, scratched her arm, and SIL said "no thanks". So back home she went with us. This time, daddy agreed it was too cold to keep her in the garage and let her come in. She nestled into my husband's lap, and that was it. He was in love! He had finally been won over by a cat. 

Beep still loves my husband the most. We refer to her as "Steve's girlfriend" all the time, because she follows him around like a puppy. He can call her, and she will come right to him, like a dog. We try that and we are given the "drop dead and don't call me like I'm a dog" look if we try to call her over. We did not come across our next stray baby, Taffy, for almost 5 years, so Beep had never been exposed to other cats, and we soon discovered, HATES other cats, to the point she will relentlessly try to kill them, and cannot be out at the same time as others. But she was here first, so we make it work. As crazy as Beep is, we love her!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

What a cute story  craziness simply adds to a cat's personality 

I for one am not surprised that Beep won over your husband.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Great Story!! She is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great example of "who adopted whom". Sometimes it seems like cats KNOW the person they need to bond to in order to make their survival chances greatest.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Great example of "who adopted whom". Sometimes it seems like cats KNOW the person they need to bond to in order to make their survival chances greatest.


You are so right. We always say that, she knew who she had to win over, and she sure did. 

Jeff, I was just going to say, nice new signature with your picture in it.....and then it was gone, LOL!!! What happened to you? You were there one minute and now I just see cats.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, and now it's back.....


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's such a sweet story! Sounds like Beep picked the perfect family to join


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That was SUCH a great story! I was smiling the entire time I read it. Cats are definitely smart and know who to woo over... and some cats just have personalities that are attracted to very particular human personalities!  Beep is so adorable, too!


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

She's beautiful. And yay for your husband becoming a cat person and relenting and submitting to her cat wiles!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a beautiful story! Beep is truly fortunate to find such a loving, accepting home.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Beep is so pretty!! What a great story, I love how she won your DH over!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Howsefrau, 
Beep was so lucky to find You and DH!!
You have a Heart of Gold to keep her and give her a Forever Home, no matter what!! :thumbup::thumbup:
She is a Gorgeous cat!
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a sweet story. Beep is beautiful.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That story made me smile too! I could imagine this little kitty circling your house, trying every entry point to see where she could get in.  And the slow but inevitable caving of your husband to Beep's charms...GRIN.

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Great story. I love hearing how everyone became parents to those particular cats.
Beep is a beauty


----------

